# Htshack Newbie in town



## DannyOP (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hope to learn more about HT by joining your forums. Here're my systems :-

Living Room
TV :- LG 50in PJ350 Plasma HD ready
AV Receiver :- Anthem MRX500
Center speaker :- Paradigm Signature C1 V3
Fronts and Surrond :- AE Neo
Subwoofer :-
1. SVS PB12Nsd (front right)
2. Sunfire SRS12 (rear right)

TV Room
TV :- Panasonic 50in 3d Plasma PVT5020K
AV Receiver :- Anthem MRX300
Power Amp :- Perreaux 6 channel power amp
Front And Centre :- Focus Audio Signature Series
Sorrounds :- Klipsch 
Subwoofer :-
1. Rythmik FV15hp (rear left)


* will post pics after 5 posts


----------

